# 92 maxima SE oil type



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

What type of oil do i need for my maxima and how hard is it to replace the power steering hose?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

chokko said:


> What type of oil do i need for my maxima and how hard is it to replace the power steering hose?


engine oil? 5w30
trans fluid? Dexron III
power steering fluid ? Dexron III


----------

